

How Justine Sacco Took A Bullet For John Mayer - miniharryc
http://jackbaruth.com/?p=1064

======
zaroth
Too bad about the bizarre title, it's actually a pretty interesting post. And
lest you might think it off-topic, do recall a certain pull request from a few
weeks back...

